
Air Force One Needs 2 New Refrigerators. Together, They Cost $24M - cardamomo
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/27/us/politics/air-force-one-refrigerators.html
======
dekhn
that sounds about right for a presidential class, ultra-customized air
fortress. Note the previous ones lasted a couple decades; they're buying a
system that has a long-term support contract associated with it.

~~~
cimmanom
My parents' 1975 refrigerator also lasted two decades.

I get that an airborne refrigerator has different parameters for things like
weight and form factor than a standard kitchen one does, but it's not like
these should have to be custom made. Maybe a standard commercial jet
refrigerator won't do, but surely the ones used on other private airplanes
would?

And FFS, it's a refrigerator. What are the security implications?

~~~
dekhn
Air Force 1 (really, a VC25A) is a completely customized airplane designed to
carry the commander in chief of the most powerful country in the world,
_indefinitely_ in the case of war (the airplane refuels in midair). Comparing
it to your parents refrigerator is outright disingenous.

